# ECRC 2011. Who is Fishing?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I just saw the thread that Wade posted with the 2011 ECRC Schedule. 

The ECRC is a Great Group of Anglers. The events are extremely economical and a blast to fish in. I can't see anyone not feeling incredibly welcome at an ECRC event. Great Group of People. 

If you live in the panhandle of Florida or like to fish inshore from Panama City to Pensacola, You should really check the Emerald Coast Redfish Club out, you won't regret it. It's almost addictive, if you fish a couple of tournaments you will find yourself wanting to make sure you don't miss one. 

Who is Fishing the ECRC This Year?


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I wont have a steady partner for it this year. I'll be fishing with Capt Bob Files as much as I can but I will need to be prefishing in Louisiana mostly this year. If anyone needs a fill in (a sub) for the year, let me know. I'll try to be around as much as possible.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We will not be fishing either. Hope to be able to fish one or two of the events over this way. Good luck and looks like ya'll have a great year planned as usual


----------

